

Good Academic Bad Human Being - jkuria
http://gregmankiw.blogspot.com/2006/09/good-academic-bad-human-being.html

======
circuitbreaker
I think the same can be said about any field and discipline, not just
academia. You gotta live it and breathe it to become the best...but it's all
about moderation.

------
nkassis
Even after doing all that success at being the best is not a given. So that
makes it even less worthwhile.

